# where to go



## oooolucy (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi there, just finding my way around this excellent site, I registered just last night and got a welcome right away, It is our first motorhome, a Fiat Ducato called Dolly. and we would like to say hello from Burnley Lancashire. We are hoping to go away for the weekend very soon, but are not sure where to go at this time of year. It would be great to stay somewhere within around a hundred mile radious of Burnley, where there are a few pubs, to visit, has anyone any suggestions.


----------



## Randonneur (Nov 19, 2009)

Obvious innit, the lake district, perhaps not right now though, unless you've got a houseboat!! 

By the way, welcome to the site, any questions on whatever subject, just ask, someone will know the answer.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Nov 19, 2009)

oooolucy said:


> Hi there, just finding my way around this excellent site, I registered just last night and got a welcome right away, It is our first motorhome, a Fiat Ducato called Dolly. and we would like to say hello from Burnley Lancashire. We are hoping to go away for the weekend very soon, but are not sure where to go at this time of year. It would be great to stay somewhere within around a hundred mile radious of Burnley, where there are a few pubs, to visit, has anyone any suggestions.



Hi Lucy and a warm warm (nearly hot) welcome to WildCamping, as you have already discovered we are a friendly bunch (at times) and a little the "other way" at times. Dont always take to heart what you read !!!! it depends on the moon/booze for some of us. You will soon find out, but it all said and done in good fun - well most of it is!!

Hope you have a safe journey - enjoy the freedom.

John (Guernsey Donkey)

Pics: http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html


Info:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Nov 19, 2009)

Randonneur said:


> Obvious innit, the lake district, perhaps not right now though, unless you've got a houseboat!!
> 
> By the way, welcome to the site, any questions on whatever subject, just ask, someone will know the answer.



Ha Ha Who says!


----------



## suej (Nov 19, 2009)

Come and join a few of us at Croft ..see the Croft Rock thread ..we'd love to meet you.  Just done a check on AA route planner and it's only 82.4 miles for you ..so within your 100mile distance limit.
Go on.. live dangerously 

Sue


----------



## stirlingb (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the site from just down the road in Ramsbottom


----------



## rach82 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Welcome!*

Hi 
Welcome to the site - just down the road from you in Sabden!!

What about yorkshire?


----------



## Randonneur (Nov 19, 2009)

Guernsey Donkey said:


> Ha Ha Who says!



I rest my case!!!


----------



## freebird (Jan 12, 2010)

*lake district free spots*

Hiya Lucy

Try Elterwater in the lake district there is a great bay just off the road main road with the Brittania Inn just a 150 mtr stagger,  fantastic walks from the door, amazing scenery ( especially in the snow) and the stars in the sky will take your breath away, ( non of that light polution ).. enjoy


----------



## NWPT (Jan 12, 2010)

North Wales fits the bill, big car park in Betws Y Coed to sleep in, good walking and biking near by, good shops, pubs and restaurants


----------

